# Do pigeons get "angel wing"?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have two youngsters who are a little over a week old, Bernadette and Buddy's "oops" babies.  They are living inside my room with their parents as one was pecked by an adult (he's fine, just a little spot). They are getting their feathers in, mostly quills at this point, and the littler one looks like she has "angel wings" going, like some geese get. The ends of her wings stick out on each side. Her brother's wings look normal. So, do they get angel wing? And can I correct it if I start now? I've never seen this on a pigeon before, and I could be wrong. I'll get some pics up of her tomorrow.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MaryJane,

Yes, they can get angelwing. I think it has to do with the wing bones growing too fast. I'll see what I can find about it. I don't know what to do about it, if anything. I seem to recall that they usually grow out of it, but I may be thinking of something else.

Margaret


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Looking forward to pictures. I have no clue what you are talking about but it does sound interesting.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I looked up angel wing. It is caused when the blood feathers are coming in and they are too heavy for the wrist bones of the wing to hold them up, as the bone is cartilagenous in squeakers. In this condition the wing ends turn outward into what is known as angel wing. As the bone calcifies, it becomes stronger and the feathers become lighter as blood is withdrawn from the shaft as they stop growing. The problem is almost always self correcting in pigeons.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you Margaret, I'll put up some pics tomorrow. It seems more prominent in one wing. They are both very fat and sassy and otherwise healthy. 

Here is a link to angel wing in geese, for those haven't seen it:

http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Article/AngelWingInGeese/AngelWingInGeese.html


----------

